# People who don't like cats



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Does it bug you to have people in your home who don't like cats? My sister (who loved cats when she was little, btw), is over at my house today. She is visiting for Thanksgiving weekend and my mother doesn't have internet so she is writing her paper at my house. She says she is allergic to them and that is why she doesn't like them. I am allergic too but I don't care because I love them so much! They make Zyrtec for affordable prices!nekitty
Anyways, when they go up to her she shoos them away and says "no cat, get away". She isn't especially rude to them and she isn't abusing them, but it certainly makes me uncomfortable to have someone in my home who doesn't love my babies. They are the center of attention here, and they deserve it! She doesn't hate animals, because she has a dog she is obsessed with and takes everywhere (except for here, her dog chases cats and I don't want her scaring my loves and maybe getting herself attacked), she just doesn't like cats!! I love my sister, she is my best friend, but I certainly like her more when she isn't in my home shooing my loves!!
Does anyone else get annoyed when there is someone at their house that doesn't like cats?
(Sorry for the long vent)


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Shoo her dog, see how she likes it


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Haha, I would, but I love her dog too much!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

All the time.Last year when my Grandmother died a lawyer was at our house to read her will and all was fine til he hit our old cat Morris on the nose because "I don't want him near my stuff".All H*ll broke lose then and he read the two remaining things off very quickly.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Everytime she comes near you, shoo HER away. "No <insert name>, get away. Don't touch me.".

I'm more sadistic and I guess so is Mow. Whenever anyone here doesn't like cats he climbs *ALL* over them. My aunt was visiting when my mom was here a while back and my aunt is not fond of cats. SHe was too polite to shoo him but he laid ALL over her and drooled on her constantly. She kept closing her bedroom door so he wouldn't shed on her stuff and each time I passed I opened it again. 

I had maintenance into the apartment to fix the sink and while he was on his back under the sink Mow was sitting on his chest supervising.  Good thing the maintenance guy was tolerant.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*I had 2 Visitors Last Month...*

at different times and both happened to be allergic to cats. My cats seemed to pick up on the fact that they were not cat people and did not really interact with them...just kind of ignored them and continued napping. I got lots of questions from them, but both were pretty polite, and they both commented on how amazed they were that I have 3 cats and my home did not smell. Of course, that is something very repulsive to people in general, and most of all if they don't like cats. I can certainly understand that.

My visitors picked up right away that I would not tolerate them being rude or abusive to my cats. In turn, I make sure my cats are well behaved - they don't beg for food or steal it from visitors. If they need to be temporarily confined to another room when they are misbehaving, I have no issue with that. You can place a cup down and not have the cat sip from it or knock it down in my place. I think this makes it easier for the cats and the people who visit to not get annoyed and resentful at each other. Most of the times, the people end up wanting to pet them because they see it is not a situation that is out of control and the cats are non-threatening; they seem to feel as if they have learned something new.

As far as your sister, I would nicely explain it bothers you when she has an adverse reaction to your cats because they are so important to you, and that you would appreciate she respect them as an extension of respecting you. You treat her dog kindly and expect for her to do the same with your pets. If they damage her property or misbehave, she can let you know and you can handle it, but if she's going to visit, she should expect that the cats are going to interact with her and she should prepare by packing some antihistamine in advance.

Good luck!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I know what you mean, my best friend is NOT a cat person and she shows it when she comes to visit. I feel sorry for Tuffy- who tries to be friendly and doesnt' understand when she rebuffs him. It is uncomfortable as you say...


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Well my sister isn't exactly rude to them, just does it when they climb on her. It is nothing to make a big deal of, I just get uncomfortable. Most of our guests LOVE our babies and I am more used to that .


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Well that's good...I thought it was a much more serious situation by your initial post


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I just get tense knowing she doesn't like them!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't usually understand other's likes and dislikes (some people eat shrimp voluntarily for example GROSS YUKKK!!!), but I respect it. 

So when it comes to cats or dogs jumping on people, I just assume they don't appreciate it, and restrain my cats or sister's dog accordingly. If they like it, they'll usually speak up and say "oh its OK". With the kitties, unfortunately it means they have to go into "quarantine" when attacking people's shoe laces or getting super snuggly with a non-receptive guest.

Personally, I love when they jump on me, and I wrestle with her big lab and boxer, but some don't like the fur and slobber and possible scratches and other "side effects". For someone allergic though, I can get that. *shrugs*


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There are two groups of people I'll never understand...

The first are people who hate cats (or any animal) because they're allergic. Hey, OK, you're allergic...I get that you don't want to be around them. But to spew venom and treat them badly just because you're allergic is beyond my comprehension. It's not the animal's fault that you're allergic. 

The other are people with irrational fear of cats. Not people that had a bad experience, I can understand that. I know someone who came home from work and wouldn't get out of her car because there was a cat on the sidewalk. She wouldn't come in my house, even if I put the cats in an upstairs bedroom, because she's afraid they'll get out. To me that's just crazy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't know. I guess I can understand being allergic but I just don't trust people who don't like animals/cats.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

This is being posted around facebook:



> Non-pet owners who visit my home and complain about my pets: 1. They live here, you don't. 2. If you don't want hair on your clothes, stayoff the furniture. This IS why it's called 'fur'-niture. 3. I love my pets more than I like most people. 4. To you they are... animals, but............to ......me they are my kids who are short, hairy, walks on all fours & doesn't talk back! Re-Post if you love your pet.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Thenakedorchid- I LOVE that!!
Doodlebug- I completely agree. The funny thing is that she is just as allergic as I am to cats.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> The other are people with irrational fear of cats.


Well, they're irrational fears so not supposed to make sense.  I admit I'm freaked out by many insects and spiders, which my cats likely don't understand as they would play w/ em all day heheh.

Or maybe they just finished watching the cat attack scene from the movie "Let the Right One In". It makes The Birds seem tame, hah!

I do expect my guests to be polite to my kitties though. Don't have to like em, just respect em.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

My mum does not like cats. She lived in places where there were stray cats and they went and pee'd on her bed. And the stray cats will hide under her bed and tried to scratch her when she walked by.

She came to visit me this summer after I had Cheetah and Panther. She was afraid of their claws at first. Then after living with me for 2 weeks, she knows Cheetah and Panther are clean, so she is more okay about them. One day, Cheetah put his paw on her lap, she was ok. Then Cheetah put his head on her lap, she was still okay. Then Cheetah jumped on her lap trying to snuggle with her, and she just slight pushed Cheetah away. 

I think there is a difference between people who are scared of cats and someone who just simply hates cats. I am lucky that my mum was just scared of cats.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Before we have our cats, I was a little bit scared of other cats. Back when I was a kid, the cats in the next building were always fighting and growling and screaming... we didn't see them but we heard them, and we were scared they'd fly through the window into our bedroom...

My in-laws have cats, and I have learned not all cats want to attack all the time... I was still a little wary because one of them was a bit mean, but they also had a very nice cat. I didn't like them licking me or my food though! But now I'm okay with our own cats licking my hand.

I am still scared of dogs a bit... and can't stand it if they jump onto me and want to start licking my face... I don't NOT go to someone's house because they have a pet. I respect that it is their house and I'm there "at my own risk" so to speak. I just try not to catch their attention lol. I don't have a problem with well behaved dogs though and would pet them and all...


----------



## Saydee (Nov 9, 2010)

Hitomi said:


> All the time.Last year when my Grandmother died a lawyer was at our house to read her will and all was fine til he hit our old cat Morris on the nose because "I don't want him near my stuff".All H*ll broke lose then and he read the two remaining things off very quickly.


Wow. Just wow. If someone popped Booger on the nose I'd take a swing at them (assuming they were also a guy). I know, that's an extreme reaction and I'd probably regret it afterward, but I'd still do it. Guess I need to work on that "instinctive" response.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Saydee said:


> Wow. Just wow. If someone popped Booger on the nose I'd take a swing at them (assuming they were also a guy). I know, that's an extreme reaction and I'd probably regret it afterward, but I'd still do it. Guess I need to work on that "instinctive" response.


My Dad who didn't like Morris in the first place because Morris attacked him mercilessly jumped up and threatened the guy.Morris was nicer to my Dad after that and didn't attack him as much.Morris always liked women and children.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm pretty understanding of it. Mainly because I used to be one of those people. My parents had adopted a stray cat shortly before I was born, whom they think was likely abused by her former owners. As such she was extremely skittish around people, and tended to be somewhat mean. She was NOT fond of me from the start, and would often bite or scratch me, so I just...avoided her.

I grew up thinking cats couldn't be handled much, could only be pet along their spine (that's all she'd tolerate), and just always expected them to try biting or scratching me if I ever picked them up. I was also fairly allergic, so I just generally avoided cats. I never _disliked _them really. I always thought they were cute, but I was definitely more of a dog person, and never considered owning a cat.

As I got older, and saw other people's cats, I began to realize how irrational my fears were, and that my childhood cat may have been the exception, not the norm. Finally, when my boyfriend and I decided to get a pet and realized a puppy would not work well with our situation (we live in a small condo with no yard) we decided a cat would be the best option. He'd grown up with cats and liked them, and I really wanted to turn my opinion of them around.

Obviously, having now owned two for a bit, I love them, and realize how prejudiced my earlier views on them as being unaffectionate and hostile were. But I can still understand why some other people might not be fans, having once been there myself.

I definitely also understand the defensive feeling we all get when people seem disinterested, or even afraid of our pets though. So far I haven't had that issue with my cats, as most of my friends/family are cat people, but I've definitely experienced it with my dog (I grew up with a pomeranian, who still lives with my parents). It always bothered me when people judged him immediately because they "didn't like poms" or had stereotyped biased assumptions of them based on limited experience, and didn't want to give him a chance. I found that once people got to know him, they loved him, and generally changed their opinion on the breed.

I think if someone reacted that way to my cats, I'd ask that they at least spend a little time around them, getting to understand their behavior better, before assuming they don't like them.

Of course if someone is allergic, I totally understand the desire to avoid an animal. Thankfully my siamese don't give me trouble, but a lot of cat breeds (and some dog breeds) make me absolutely miserable and allergy medicine doesn't always help. But of course there's also a difference between someone politely declining to hold/touch an animal due to allergies vs. someone reacting rudely/negatively/hostilely towards an animal.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Saitenyo- I think you are right when you say "defensive". I am very defensive. I don't want you in my home if you don't love my babies, haha.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, exactly. I mean they're part of our family. To me, it'd be like someone coming over and telling me they didn't want to be around my boyfriend. It has the tendency to offend, even when no offense is meant.


----------



## oceanmonster (Dec 3, 2009)

I usually find it offensive because I've met a lot of cat haters. And they always seem to broadcast their hate and how they think dogs are better, cats are stupid, cats aren't loyal, etc. It's annoying. There also never seems to be any real reason for the hate. I've asked why they hate cats, and most say "I don't know, I just do."


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it would really annoy me if someone came into my (and the cats) house then acted like the cats carried the plague. Thats just rude.

I don't care of dogs that jump all over me and lick all over me but I don't act all grossed out when I go to someones house who has over friendly dogs like that. I just deal. It is THERE house, not mine. 

I think your sister should make an effort.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I think she should too, but, that is how she is.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

"People who hate cats will come back as mice in their next life"
Faith Resnick


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

hehehe...karmic justice


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Basically what this whole matter boils down to is respect. I respect the fact that my new roommate isn't wild about cats so I do my best to make sure my kitten (Layla) isn't a nuisance, even consulting with Ally before she moved in prior to adopting Layla. I have even found other friends to check in on Layla over Christmas so that she wouldn't be burdened. In return, Ally respects that I AM wild about my cat so she doesn't kill her. :wink

I am an animal lover so it doesn't bother me to walk into someone's house and be greeted by an assortment of pets. However just like (some!) dog owners understand that visitors don't like being jumped on top of and licked to death I also understand that not everyone wants to deal with my kitten meowing at them or chewing/clawing up their shoes and clothing. I don't want anyone to feel awkward in my home and go out of my way to avoid that, to an extent. If Layla is trying to swim in your cereal bowl to get at your milk then by all means knock her on her a$$. But if all she is doing is laying on the opposite end of the couch minding her own business then have some respect for HER and let her be. I will be the first to reprimand her if she is being obnoxious and pi$$ing you off.

Yes, she is my baby but I am not one of those crazy pet owners who thinks Poopsiekins is 100% perfect- that's just weird and closed minded! There is a fine line between loving your animals and loving them so much that you resent those who don't, unless it's an irrational hate (IE: that person dislikes you so they "hate" your cat). Plus, I spoil her enough that it is not necessary for my company to do so, too! 

To the OP: I completely understand that having people in your household who aren't cat lovers makes you uncomfortable. I'm the same way- often on edge and worrying whether or not Layla is disrupting my roommate, but thankfully Ally is reasonable and respectful. There are just SO many uber obsessive owners whose pets are more like their "fur children"; I think people like that contribute more to others "hating" a species or breed than the animals themselves. I am NOT saying that you are one of them, though! Just trying to clarify.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh no I am one of those people. Hah, they are my fur children.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Oh no I am one of those people. Hah, they are my fur children.


This


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It really throws me off when I find out someone doesn't like dogs or cats. Dogs and cats are made to be loveable companions so when someone says they don't like them, I tend to immediately question their personality and their upbringing. I know some people have allergies or didn't have the best experience as a little kid with a dog or cat, or didn't have any experiences with them, and that some people are more cat people or more dog people... but still, the fear and loathing of them some people have just doesn't add up. A dog bit me when I was little, I didn't hold it against all dogs ... yet, some people do. I can't comprehend that mindset.

I can _try_ to respect these people and their opinions, but it's really hard to understand someone disliking an animal that most people love, or at least tolerate.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Carmel said:


> It really throws me off when I find out someone doesn't like dogs or cats. Dogs and cats are made to be loveable companions so when someone says they don't like them, I tend to immediately question their personality and their upbringing. I know some people have allergies or didn't have the best experience as a little kid with a dog or cat, or didn't have any experiences with them, and that some people are more cat people or more dog people... but still, the fear and loathing of them some people have just doesn't add up. A dog bit me when I was little, I didn't hold it against all dogs ... yet, some people do. I can't comprehend that mindset.
> 
> I can _try_ to respect these people and their opinions, but it's really hard to understand someone disliking an animal that most people love, or at least tolerate.


You have a very good point. Unless you've gone through a really horrible experience (attacked/ bitten by a dog, etc) it can be hard to understand where the dislike comes from, and I think a lot of people don't want to look into the "whys". For instance, maybe you don't like cats because as a child you spent time at a relatives house who had an abundance and didn't take care of them- dirty stinky house, unhappy sickly cats with runny eyes and unfriendly attitudes. Thinking of that household congers up unsavory memories and experiences so you have a negative image of the animals when really your relative's lack of cleanliness and hygiene is to blame. However, there is no need for the word "hate" and I think it gets thrown around too loosely. To hate something without having a legitimate reason is a huge waste of energy- people like that are generally negative about everything. I also believe that those who say they "hate" cats or dogs just have not been exposed to the good in those animals. Not every pet is perfect and there are plenty of animals whom I've met and disliked, but it's irrational to hold that against an entire species.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Layla0710 said:


> You have a very good point. Unless you've gone through a really horrible experience (attacked/ bitten by a dog, etc) it can be hard to understand where the dislike comes from, and I think a lot of people don't want to look into the "whys". For instance, maybe you don't like cats because as a child you spent time at a relatives house who had an abundance and didn't take care of them- dirty stinky house, unhappy sickly cats with runny eyes and unfriendly attitudes. Thinking of that household congers up unsavory memories and experiences so you have a negative image of the animals when really your relative's lack of cleanliness and hygiene is to blame. However, there is no need for the word "hate" and I think it gets thrown around too loosely. To hate something without having a legitimate reason is a huge waste of energy- people like that are generally negative about everything. I also believe that those who say they "hate" cats or dogs just have not been exposed to the good in those animals. Not every pet is perfect and there are plenty of animals whom I've met and disliked, but it's irrational to hold that against an entire species.


Yeah, definitely. While I was nervous about cats growing up, and used to prefer dogs, I was very determined to undo what I knew was just biased conditioning based on a poor experience. That's one of the reasons I wanted a cat, because I had a feeling that raising one of my own would really help unlatch those last few remaining fears about handling them, and I was definitely right.

When someone says they "hate" a particular animal, especially a companion animal, it really makes me uneasy about their character. I had an ex who always said he "hated small dogs" and "wanted to kick them" and little did I know that was an early red flag to a lot of emotional issues down the line with our relationship totally unrelated to pets.

I think someone's ability or inability to love or hate a pet is pretty indicative of their character.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> I think someone's ability or inability to love or hate a pet is pretty indicative of their character.


I think this post pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> I think someone's ability or inability to love or hate a pet is pretty indicative of their character.
> 
> 
> Layla0710 said:
> ...


That really does sum it up. I think in some ways, it might reach even farther than just being a statement about the person that says that don't like them, though...

It might just not be a bad experience you had with animal(s) or a place. It might say something about your parents and their personality, children often become like their parents. If you were raised without animals in your home or your parents didn't like them/kicked them or said bad things about them, you might become just like them without any positive experiences early on to change your mind-set. Or even just the fact that parents might not have been willing to try and help you get over a dislike/fear of animals says a lot to me about them - if I had a child, and they didn't like animals, I would really be concerned and work at finding out why and see if it's possible to change their opinion.

From how I was raised, even when presented with reasons that might cause others to dislike animals - such as my cat that peed all over the place his whole life (even on ME a few times...), and having lived with cats that have been feral, causing them to lash out at me at times - I never began to fear or dislike those cats, and to fear or dislike _all _cats just because of my cats would have seemed preposterous. I really just love animals... I suppose being raised with a family that all love animals really clouded my view on how someone could come to dislike or fear cats & dogs, I come from the exact opposite upbringing.


----------



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

Layla0710 said:


> I am an animal lover so it doesn't bother me to walk into someone's house and be greeted by an assortment of pets. However just like (some!) dog owners understand that visitors don't like being jumped on top of and licked to death I also understand that not everyone wants to deal with my kitten meowing at them or chewing/clawing up their shoes and clothing. I don't want anyone to feel awkward in my home and go out of my way to avoid that, to an extent. If Layla is trying to swim in your cereal bowl to get at your milk then by all means knock her on her a$$. But if all she is doing is laying on the opposite end of the couch minding her own business then have some respect for HER and let her be. I will be the first to reprimand her if she is being obnoxious and pi$$ing you off.
> 
> Yes, she is my baby but I am not one of those crazy pet owners who thinks Poopsiekins is 100% perfect- that's just weird and closed minded! There is a fine line between loving your animals and loving them so much that you resent those who don't, unless it's an irrational hate (IE: that person dislikes you so they "hate" your cat). Plus, I spoil  her enough that it is not necessary for my company to do so, too!


I agree with this. 

If my animals are being "rude" and all over my guests and a guest doesn't appreciate it, then I would expect for that guest to nudge my cat and/or dog out of the way or at least request some correction from me. After all, I DID invite my guest over. 

I won't stash my cats or dogs in another room because I have someone coming over unless for some reason they are over excitable and acting out of the norm. (Jumping up incessantly, eating from guests bowls, etc) But even then it would be as a correction and not necessarily for the benefit of the company.

I'm not going to go to someone's home whom I do not like spending time with. If it just so happens that the person has an over excitable pet, that's fine, but I'm sure we can all understand the feeling of not wanting to be rubbed/licked/jumped/peed/scratched/attacked/molested/laid on for any extended period of time while we are visiting human company; people who we enjoy seeing and spending time with.

Personally, I LOVE going to other people's homes and meeting their pets. I'm the person that will put up with the dog knocking me over, jumping all over me, laying down inconveniently on me, and all such matters. However, I'm the pet owner that will not tolerate my dogs jumping all over my guests or my cats (which happens pretty much never) eating out of other people's bowls and things of that nature.

I expect my animals (through my own training) to respect my company's space just as my company respect's my animal's.


----------

